# My 4ft tank!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Some of you might remember me posting a few months ago after I managed to get hold of a 4ft tank for £20...??

Well... I am now at the stage of..... waiting until thurs so I can buy my filter media and start filling it up!  

My stand came this month! After weeks and weeks of searching for one that wasn't just a metal stand, it cost me £20, and £20 delivered, consiering I was going to pay £40 fora brand new metal one and build a cabinet around it.. I think that's quite good!

And my background came..










So I moved it into place (that was a mission because of having to move my 2ft tank out the way..










Then added gravel and started adding the rocks. I need a few more slightly larger rocks though...










So on thurs I am buying the stuff for my filter, hopefully a bit more gravel, and maybe some wood if I can find it.

x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks fabulous!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it when it's finnished.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Becki is jealous  :001_tt1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That tank is looking good.. What are you going to be putting in it??


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

that looks fab,we are thinking of upgrading to a larger tank soon as well.look forward to see yours set up


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

fab 

you could fill it up now?

then get your media etc and do that  if you have a filter it will bubble but quickensit up slightly


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, looks really cool!
and bargain on the cabinet!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a really decent price. I wish I could find a cabnet for that price, think I'm looking in the wrong place lol.


----------



## DJ-Snap (May 1, 2010)

very nice, i like the light wood cabinet


----------

